# "Bark" on a pork loin/tenderloin



## gasou93 (Feb 7, 2017)

Hey guys/gals.  First post on the forum.  I've got a question regarding smoking pork loins/tenderloins.  I've done a few over the last year or so, and after smoking them and resting them, the rub I've applied always ends up a tad "moist".  It's not a good solid crust.  I've got 30-inch MES and smoke usually somewhere around 240-250.  I'm not sure if it having a relatively short cook time that it just doesn't have the time to crust up good or if I'm maybe putting too much rub on to start with.

Any other folks have similar problems?  Any ideas of how to remedy that?  Should I perhaps not use the water pan on something like this to avoid the air being too moist?

They always turn out with great taste, etc.  Just a little unhappy with that part of it.


----------



## SmokinAl (Feb 8, 2017)

In that short of a smoke your not going to get much bark, if any.

You might try using more sugar in your rub, but I wouldn't put it on very heavily.

Al


----------



## sqwib (Feb 8, 2017)

Are you sure what you are looking for is a bark?

I wouldn't  try on a tenderloin a Loin possibly, 





 but AL is right.

The meat is too lean for a bark. You can sear the outside and get that wonderful Maillard Reaction.











You could, try a heavy rub and cook in an oven at 500° for a bit and cut the heat, if you want smoke flavor add smoked salt and other smoked ingredients to the rub or cold smoke below 40 degrees for an hour before Oven Cooking, but to be honest I would stick with a sear on Loins, tenderloins need to be treated more delicately.

I do a heavy crust on Prime Rib but not a Loin.


----------



## gasou93 (Feb 15, 2017)

Yeah, I guess I may not be stating my goal very well.  It's not so much I'm looking for a good bark you'd get on a butt, etc, but moreso just curious that when I do a loin/tenderloin in the smoker, the rub I put on it seems to come out a tad moist.  When I go to cut my slices, it just kinda rubs off easily instead of being really stuck to the meat well.  Does that make any sense?


----------



## ab canuck (Feb 15, 2017)

I think the guys above are still right, With the loin or tender, a longer cook time, take out the water pan, A quick sear with the rub on, and let it smoke until your IT is where it needs to be. Let it rest after the smoke and slice. I use water in some smokes, but after being here and reading things relate to my exp.s in the past I am thinking water does not always help. my 2 cents.


----------



## browneyesvictim (Feb 15, 2017)

Yup. You want that moisture with a loin. Its just to lean otherwise and will tend to be dry. Another option would be to cure it like Canadian bacon or Cottage Ham and glaze it, but again you would be letting the sugars do the caramelizing.


----------



## sqwib (Feb 16, 2017)

You could try something like a pepper crust but I think an oven would be better suited for that.


----------

